# My husband's death



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon, my husband died after a two year struggle with Renal cell cancer. He was at home, in his own bed, at peace, NO drugs, NO pain that last day, surrounded by his beloved opera music and the West Point glee club--music he had sung-I was with him all day, just talking to him and Fred stayed on the foot of the bed. I could feel the room fill with angels and I knew it was time to let him know I was ok with his leaving. I realize that NO death is easy on anyone, the living or the dying-but I know that my husband was truly blessed to leave this mortal world in the way he did. Keep us in your prayers. Anne


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Anne, I am so very sorry for the loss of your husband but it does sound like he died in such a love-filled way that all of us would wish for ourselves. My sincere sympathy to you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry.You will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Anne,
We are all here for you and so sorry for the loss of your beloved husband. You sound so brave and strong, please know that there will be MANY heartfelt prayers for you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad you have peace on how he spent his last moments.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and I am grateful for you and your husband that he was able to leave this world peacefully, surrounded by the people and things he loved. You are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a testament to a great love story. You were so loving and compassionate to tell him it was okay to die. We would all pray that it would be so painless and quiet in our own home. I know it was not painfree for you because you will grieve and miss him so. God be with you in this. Thank you for sharing such a personal and sweet union that you both had. I will say prayers for you Anne.......... :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.

With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your husband but it must be of such comfort to you to know it was so serene. That's something I believe we all wish for our loved ones and ourselves.

Know that you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your husbands sounds like he was a wonderful man.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: so very sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: tones of hugs are sent to your way from me


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You and your husband are in my prayers, I am so sorry for your loss. It is a blessing that you were surrounded by things you loved and that his passing was so peaceful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't even imagine your pain. I am so so sorry from the bottom of my heart. :bysmilie: Please know people care and really do pray for others.
You are in my prayers and thoughts . I hope you get stronger as each day passes. I feel terrible, I wish I could help more  
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hugs to you... :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Anne,
I am so sorry for your loss. I understand how meaningful it was for your husbands peaceful passing. Although it is never
easy to see someone go, it defiantly is a comfort that at his time it was peaceful. I too believe in angels and I will pray that the angels 
will surround you with peace, love and comfort. Sending you hugs and peaceful thoughts.
XOXOXOX
Nancy


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh Anne, I'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug: Peace be with you...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry :grouphug: I can't imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Anne, I'm so very sorry :grouphug: You and your family will be in my thoughts--we are here for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Your post was filled with so much love and peace. It gave me goosebumps reading it. What a wonderful gift you gave to your husband, a true testament to your love for him. God will continue to give you strength and comfort in the days ahead. :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Anne, I am so sorry for the loss of your husband :grouphug: Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Anne I am so very sorry for your loss of your husband.
Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Anne I am so sorry for the loss of your husband. What a strong lady you are to make it possible for his passing to be so peaceful. This is a gift we all desire for those we love. It must give you peace to know how peaceful it was for him. Now you must find your own peace in the very different life you now face. May God grant the strength to do that. You will be in my prayers and thoughts. Please know you have friends here if you need to talk. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of you husband. It is never easy to lose a loved one...
I'm sending prayers your way for the both of you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. God speed.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your husband. God bless you and keep you. Thanks be to God that he was at peace and was not in pain. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh Anne, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. Our sincerest condolences on your loss.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

anne im so sorry for ur loss. im glad it was so peaceful and little fred was by his side. if there is anything u need please do not hesitate to ask :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

anne im so sorry for ur loss. im glad it was so peaceful and little fred was by his side. if there is anything u need please do not hesitate to ask :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dear Anne, I teared up when I read that you had lost your husband. Death is so final, I am thankful you were with him. I will be praying for you.

Heavenly Father I praise your name. I thank you Lord for the peace you are giving Anne, comfort her and wipe away her tears. Lord I know you grieve when we do, may your precious arms wrap Anne in your love, may she rest in you. Be with her and her family, thank you Lord for being there. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anne, I am so sorry for the loss of your husband. I think it's beautiful though that you could feel the room fill with angels. I pray you find comfort and peace. Your husband was blessed to have both you and Fred with him.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Anne, I cried while reading your post.
What a wonderful gift you gave him, his music, Fred, You beside him.

My thoughts are with you Anne.

Marsha


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, I am glad you had some peace though - being with him and that he was happy. :bysmilie: Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear husband. I am so glad that it was peaceful . :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss, Anne. :grouphug: I am glad you were able to have him at home with you. It's wonderful.

Tina


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Anne, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you are able to find peace during this sad time.

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your husband's passing. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anne, please accept my sympathy. So sad to lose your soul mate but so comforting to know that when he did pass it was on his terms and so peaceful. He was so lucky to have had you and Fred at his side and I'm sure that all the love he felt made it easier to let go once his time had come. That love will last forever for you in your heart no matter where life takes you. It will take one day at a time to get through this but judging from your post, you're a phenomenally strong, caring woman and you will heal. Sending hugs, love and prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

My dear, dear friend Anne, please know how sorry I feel for the loss of your husband Frank. I just started crying :crying: when I read your post. I am so glad that he had a peaceful passing and knew he was so loved by you, his family and especially his little Fred, who is truly a little angel to stay with him.

Since we talked the other day I have been in and out of town and just saw your post. I sent you a email and please email or phone me if you need to talk. rayer: rayer: Prayers for you and Frank and know that I am here for you as well as all the SM family. :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Hugs, and give little Fred a big hug from me for being there for Frank, and now for you.
Lucy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Anne:

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved husband and thank our heavenly Father for the peace you both experienced during his last hours. May the wonderful memories of your life together bring you comfort in the days and years ahead. Know that all of us here are sharing in your loss and shedding tears for your pain. Many prayers for you and your family.

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh Anne, I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband. May God wrap you in is loving arms and give you comfort at this time. You're in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear husband. I am so glad he died peacefully and without pain. May God bless you and hold you in his loving arms. We are here for you, dear one.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about your husband but I'm happy for him that he was at peace. That's something I hope for us all. Prayers and hugs to you. 
:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: so sorry about your loss.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. What a beautiful thing you did for your husband. You let him go with grace and dignity, surrounded by the people, animals and things he loved. Bless you.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. Your post was very touching. :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am so sorry. *hugs you tight*


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your husband. :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry Anne. May you remember 10 wonderful memory for every tear. I am so sorry you have such sorrow. Hugs to you in the sad time.

Cat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Please accept my condolences! 
I'm very sad to hear about your loss! Many strength for you in this hard time.

Alexandra


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Anne :grouphug: so sorry for the loss of your darling husband.
wishing you the strengh you need to deal with this ,
if ever you need a friend ,a cry ,or just some- one to talk too , i'm here for you :flowers:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. As peaceful as it was, it is never easy, take care of yourself.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My sincerest condolences... ((hugs))


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Anne, I am so sorry. Gosh reading this made my heart stop. How beautiful that your husband passed w/you, Fred, and music surrounding him. I know Fred and your husband had a special bond. I pray that you will have strength during this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

My deepest sympathies. What a blessing that his last day with you was so peaceful. Prayers lifted.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you today :hugging:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Anne, I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear husband. There are just no words.

Please know my prayers are with you & your family. May God's comfort and peace be with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thinking of you today. :heart:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Anne, I am so sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you. Jan


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Nov 8 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848871


> Yesterday afternoon, my husband died after a two year struggle with Renal cell cancer. He was at home, in his own bed, at peace, NO drugs, NO pain that last day, surrounded by his beloved opera music and the West Point glee club--music he had sung-I was with him all day, just talking to him and Fred stayed on the foot of the bed. I could feel the room fill with angels and I knew it was time to let him know I was ok with his leaving. I realize that NO death is easy on anyone, the living or the dying-but I know that my husband was truly blessed to leave this mortal world in the way he did. Keep us in your prayers. Anne[/B]


Having lost my DH, best friend and soul mate this past August to cancer I feel your loss deeply. I know there is nothing I can say to fill the emptiness in your heart. My prayers are with you both. Please feel free to PM me if you ever need a shoulder. Here is a big virtual hug.......

PS If I can make one suggestion it would be to join a bereavement group. Mine has been so helpful. Every person in the group will be able to relate to exactly what you are feeling.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your husband. May God be with you and give you strength through these hard times. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

My god be with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Anne,

My heart is heavy for you as I know it isn't easy. It isn't easy living and dealing with someone with a serious illness and it is never easy letting them go.

I know that my time with my husband may soon be over too and I know that I'm not yet ready. But we all seem to know when the time is here. I knew with my mother and I'm sure that I will know with my husband.

I'm so glad that you know that he went in peace and that you were able to spend a lovely last day together. I'm sure that you will treasure it as well as all of your memories for the rest of your life.

My tears are falling for you. Know that you are loved and that God is with you and your husband is watching over you too.

:smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Prayers and hugs for you during this difficult time)))

Stay strong. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

We are all thinking of you and sending you love. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Anne I am just seeing this post today, I am so sorry about the loss of your husband. Knowing that he is at peace makes it somewhat easier but doesn't help with missing him. I will keep you in my prayers :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand:


----------

